# Dealing reasonably with unreasonable neighbors



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm trying to get ahead of the curveball.

Last year I had a few unpleasant encounters with neighbors typically across the street complaining about snow being pushed up on their property. 

In knowing I have same accounts this year I want to be more prepared in how to deal with them. 

Last winter after 20hrs of plowing I nearly lost it when the gentleman across the road purposefully parked his car on the street in front of his house when he saw me coming to prevent me from pushing snow on the boulevard section. I told him if he did it again I would push snow against the car and it would be a week before he would be able to get in. Car wasn't there next snowstorm. 

Typically my first line of defence is reminding them gently that it is illegal for me to push the snow on the road and that technically that area is city property. After all, when the street plow comes some of that snow makes it's way onto the same place. The worry is typically that their grass will be killed or they just have a border complex. 

For the most part I backdrag from the garage halfway to three quarters and then turn around and plow out. Usually most of the snow goes across the street to the opposite side and up over the curb. 80% of people understand the snow has to go somewhere but I always seem to get a few crazy people who come out yelling at me, telling me where to put the snow, threatening to call police etc. Am I the only one experiencing this? 

If my only solution is to put the snow back on the clients property on either side of their drive it takes me twice as long and is harder on my equipment to do that. I'd rather keep pushing snow where I feel is safer and easier for me and say F-em.

I am in Ontario by the way. 

Hoping for some helpful, business savvy advice from the community. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

You say it's illegal there to push it in the road, so I guess you probably shouldn't be doing it. Just push it back into your client's property; just part of the process.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I think he meant it's legal.

However your going to push snow onto my property, what if you damage it? Who pays for it? I find a pile of rocks in my lawn, who pays to remove that? Is it illegal for me to block you from piling snow on my lawn, that's the question


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Snow from the driveway you are plowing goes back onto either side of that driveway . That is how 99% of people plow or blow here .


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If you did that here, you would be fined. The snow stays on the clients property.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

If you are from Toronto you have your bylaws wrong. Same goes for any municipality in ontario. If it seems like too much work to do it properly get out and shovel it, then decide what's easier.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I only do that if we get more than 8". If somebody says something I gently inform them it's to much snow I'm kinda stuck it only happens 1 or 2 times a year at most. Most understand after that. All other times snow stays on property.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Let me get this right. 

You are pushing the snow from the driveway you are plowing across the public road into the guy across the street from the driveway you are plowing's front yard or parkway space???

If yes, then you are a hack and you are looked down upon by snow removal professionals. What you are doing is not legal or safe for other motorists on the public road. Keep your customer's snow on your customer's property. I understand it takes longer, but typically things that take a bit longer are preformed by professionals...

If no, please explain better.


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

Just a few more details to add. In my area, 100% of the snow contractors I know plow this way. I am very aware that I could be fined for plowing snow across the roadway but in my area every plow truck driver does it this way. I am not saying it is right because everybody does it, but it is the way I was taught, its how routes get done before street plows come in and it is a fact of my small city/town of about 400,000 people. To be clear - snow is plowed from clients driveway in some situations across the road and onto city property (the base below sidewalk of adjacent house) and never blocking in anyones driveway.

About half of the drives I plow I can manage to keep the snow on the clients property by scraping down to the road and then moving it over and back up on the curb typically on the right side of the clients driveway so they can look left for oncoming traffic when pulling out. I would never plow snow and leave it on the roadway and in instances where I must move snow across the roadway I always clean up any lines that might be made. 

There unforunately are some properties where piling snow back onto clients property isn't safe, possible or efficient. Nearly 50% of my route is in cookie cutter sub divisions where both neighbors have widened their driveways and the strip of land between the two properties is too narrow to put snow ( think 16 feet wide driveway 2-3feet of grass shared by both neighbors and another 16 foot drive). In another instance a narrow street where I am literally driving with my back wheels on the adjacsent clients driveway (and the back of my truck basically on the neighbors driveway) to position my truck to push the snow pile up over my clients curb. But then there is a car parked at the base of that driveway making it impossible for my truck to back up to the point I need to be to perpendicular to the road. Another example my client has a fire hydrant on their property at their curb.

This all being said I am looking to minimize my headaches this season and wanted to know how everybody else deals with spiteful neightbor disputes. I have been caught in the middle of too many and don't need to add fuel to the fire. I am grateful for all the replies as it gives me a better understanding of plowing principals and etiquette in different area's and how everyone else is managing.

J


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Professionally or on the legal end, You should never push snow onto another property, Private or City owned. People have and always will frown on this. You can do it with written agreement.

It will only take one time moving it, You will not repeat again. Don't plow is car in. I know you will have trouble with law enforcement. Chill not a big thing to get fired up about.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If every other company in your area drove their trucks off a bridge into the nearest river, would you follow suit?

Just because they're doing it doesn't mean you should. I say good for the neighbor for making you do your job the way you should, not the way that's easy.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Jacobmb said:


> I told him if he did it again I would push snow against the car and it would be a week before he would be able to get in.


Unacceptable...

Hope you don't have your truck lettered or that your client and that gentleman do not talk.

This is the quickest way to tank your company overnight.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Jacobmb said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone.
> 
> Just a few more details to add. In my area, 100% of the snow contractors I know plow this way. I am very aware that I could be fined for plowing snow across the roadway but in my area every plow truck driver does it this way. I am not saying it is right because everybody does it, but it is the way I was taught, its how routes get done before street plows come in and it is a fact of my small city/town of about 400,000 people. To be clear - snow is plowed from clients driveway in some situations across the road and onto city property (the base below sidewalk of adjacent house) and never blocking in anyones driveway.
> 
> ...


The Guy in your way you could ask to move. Just tell him your not pushing across the street. I understand what your saying just not a lot of room for snow. I had to move snow from across the street, The City will send you a letter you got 48 hrs to move it. If not you get billed.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Maby it's time to look into a machine and blower.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd have an issue if you were plowing snow onto my property from somebody else's as well. And if you threatened to plow me in we'd definitely have a situation on our hands. I don't give two cents how "everybody else does it" in town. The title of this thread should also be changed to "How to deal with a reasonable neighbor when I'm an unreasonable and illegal contractor".


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

OP, Don't get fired up by these comments, Where only telling real life experience. You should take this serious and been taught this. You ever have to move snow you piled up on someone else property? It's costly and don't want no part of it.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

seville009 said:


> You say it's illegal there to push it in the road, so I guess you probably shouldn't be doing it. Just push it back into your client's property; just part of the process.


Even a empty lot with no buildings. I got in trouble, The neighbor called the city. Even rural you have to be careful. I pushed some up in a corn field the town contacted me. I learned my lesson. I'm afraid to even attempt it now without written permission.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I am not even talking about the cost of moving the snow. Move snow or not. It is simply unprofessional for #1 and that giant ****** trail that gets left in the road while you are going back to get your next pass is dangerous to the other motorist using the road for #2.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

State trooper caught us pushing across a highway. We got chewed out for that. My house, guy across the street his plow guy. I came home to a five foot high snow pile in my front yard. That was where the oil delivery guy had to go in. Had to get a backhoe and make s path. Not fun. You asked the question. And you stated about being efficient. If it takes a few minutes longer, well it's your job, do it right.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I am not even talking about the cost of moving the snow. Move snow or not. It is simply unprofessional for #1 and that giant ****** trail that gets left in the road while you are going back to get your next pass is dangerous to the other motorist using the road for #2.


That too, You got a loader - skid and a $25. operator dump and driver you are plowing that driveway for free or close all winter. Neither one should be overlooked. You don't want to be a scab nor spend money foolishly.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> State trooper caught us pushing across a highway. We got chewed out for that. My house, guy across the street his plow guy. I came home to a five foot high snow pile in my front yard. That was where the oil delivery guy had to go in. Had to get a backhoe and make s path. Not fun. You asked the question. And you stated about being efficient. If it takes a few minutes longer, well it's your job, do it right.


If you got your truck with biz name on it you have to have your jagoff lights on. Even roading during a storm. City law however that got passed. Lots of lights.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> State trooper caught us pushing across a highway. We got chewed out for that. My house, guy across the street his plow guy. I came home to a five foot high snow pile in my front yard. That was where the oil delivery guy had to go in. Had to get a backhoe and make s path. Not fun. You asked the question. And you stated about being efficient. If it takes a few minutes longer, well it's your job, do it right.


By the time you pick up windrows from pushing across it takes the same time to do it right. Surely not fun with a hoe spending unnecessary time and money. Not to mention getting chewed out by the state police. You will draw his attention for a while. lol


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

By no means is the guy wrong snow goes on your property no excuses. The hack plowing my neighbors house pushed all the snow into my own driveway 6' high pile my wife's calls and says she can't even get out now!

Called the local trooper he comes out yup does all the legal stuff tickets and fines to the owner of the house. Plow guy tells him to bad he not coming out. I show up trooper tells me in can clean it up and bill the owner or just return it to where it can from no problem 10 minutes with the small loader all snow placed neatly back where it came from one very big pile in his driveway.Ps owner was not so nice person!


----------



## Jacobmb (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks FredG.

It is easy enough to ignore the idiots.
Seems harder and harder to get real advice these days.

One of the reasons I come here to ask questions is to learn, in advance of the season and it is a shame that most people would rather bash then actually help. It should say something that I am thinking about the process and trying to open a dialogue about it.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts and for the sound advice. Either way, I will be looking into my plowing practises and re evaluating plowing techniques.

J


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

It wasn't that hard for you to get solid advice. Don't expect to be coddled when you are clearly in the wrong. What you are doing is not only wrong, but illegal. A real safety hazard to the public. 

If you're sincere in re-evaluating your techniques and plowing practices and want to do things the right way, consider learning basic snow & ice industry standards. They're out there. Not that hard to find.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Over the years I've had a number of drives that we just got out and snowblowed. Sometimes we just couldn't make the truck fit, or place the snow properly. I've let those drives go away, and I'm much happier.
I agree with Fred, chasing those huge windrows across the road takes just as long as stacking to the sides of the drive. If it's been cold enough long enough you can push up into the yard without damaging the lawn.
I never worry about sprinklers, we replace a few every year, it's just apart of the biz.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

TCLA said:


> It wasn't that hard for you to get solid advice. Don't expect to be coddled when you are clearly in the wrong. What you are doing is not only wrong, but illegal. A real safety hazard to the public.
> 
> If you're sincere in re-evaluating your
> 
> ...


It's nice you found the time to grace us with 
your presences Jim...

To the OP...Solid advice here and through out this thread...Keep the snow on the property your plowing...Problem solved


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

If you cant plow the drive the correct (legal) way then maybe you need to raise your price to be able to do it the proper way or let someone else do it. Just because everyone else does it doesnt make it right.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Cannot express enough just how much I empathize with this thread's name, in general. 



Just the name... not the topic..


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Jacobmb said:


> Thanks FredG.
> 
> It is easy enough to ignore the idiots.
> Seems harder and harder to get real advice these days.
> ...


You will run across unreasonable snow wizards doing everything right. Especially on seasonal. This is why I won't do them anymore at my age. My life is much easier now. I don't want to plow or salt if not needed. Some think just because there paying you 6k to 7k per month you have to do something even if not needed. When they are paying per trip the phone don't ring with wizards because they are paying every time they call.

This is just my attitude as a FOG...Not recommended for young guys. You have to have thick skin when your young and hustle put up with the wizards if all possible. Keep in mind I'm sitting on a nice pension. If it lasts. lol


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks to all for the information disseminated here, I appreciate it as well. Just acquiring my first plow, primarily for my home use it's all new(s) to me. I see no contributors to this from PA, where I have lived all my life. My experience has been that the snow is quite frequently pushed out the driveway and across the street as long as no other drives or passages are blocked. That's the way it's done. Now, I have a camp in Upstate NY and I definitely noticed that it is not done that way up there and it was so noticeable to me that I asked about it. I wasn't told about any laws but was told about how doing that affects everyone else (in case I didn't already know).


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JustJeff said:


> "How to deal with a reasonable neighbor when I'm an unreasonable and illegal contractor".


Beat me to it, I was going to say there's only 1 unreasonable person in this thread...the OP.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Jacobmb said:


> It is easy enough to ignore the idiots.


None of the advice given was by "idiots".

I always question conventional "wisdom", but on the flip side, when 20 people are telling you that you're wrong, and some of those are from your home province, and you don't like that wisdom, you have to wonder who the idiot is.



Jacobmb said:


> Seems harder and harder to get real advice these days.


All the advice given was "real". You just didn't like it.



Jacobmb said:


> One of the reasons I come here to ask questions is to learn, in advance of the season and it is a shame that most people would rather bash then actually help.


Your replies elicited the "bashing". You were in the wrong but still wanted to believe everyone else was wrong. Sometimes some "bashing" upside the head is needed for everyone of us to understand we are wrong.



Jacobmb said:


> It should say something that I am thinking about the process and trying to open a dialogue about it.


The dialogue was one sided, you asked for advice, were given proper advice and advised of the laws in Ontario, didn't like what you were hearing and copped an attitude.



Jacobmb said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts and for the sound advice. Either way, I will be looking into my plowing practises and re evaluating plowing techniques.


^^^^This is dialogue. And showing intelligence.

Don't be afraid to ask questions, but don't get PO'ed if you don't get the answer you want. That's why you're asking others for advice. I bounce ideas that I think are just great oof others and especially my CFO frequently. Once in awhile she points out a huge flaw in my idea. I don't get mad, I think it through and realize that I had missed one HUGE part of the equation.

Good luck!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> None of the advice given was by "idiots".
> 
> I always question conventional "wisdom", but on the flip side, when 20 people are telling you that you're wrong, and some of those are from your home province, and you don't like that wisdom, you have to wonder who the idiot is.
> 
> ...


Well said Mark, Thumbs Up I been wrong so many times when someone trying to help me out and I have to do it my way. :hammerhead:. It's embarrassing just another real life experience. It's called hard headed around here. I come by it honestly. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Walleye Hunter said:


> Thanks to all for the information disseminated here, I appreciate it as well. Just acquiring my first plow, primarily for my home use it's all new(s) to me. I see no contributors to this from PA, where I have lived all my life. My experience has been that the snow is quite frequently pushed out the driveway and across the street as long as no other drives or passages are blocked. That's the way it's done. Now, I have a camp in Upstate NY and I definitely noticed that it is not done that way up there and it was so noticeable to me that I asked about it. I wasn't told about any laws but was told about how doing that affects everyone else (in case I didn't already know).


They plow across streets here too. No they don't ticket them. This is not the point. Anybody that wants to move snow should be taught where to put snow and not. Furthermore you can piss off the minici if your leaving snow where they may run into it. The windrows are dangerous for traffic. I could go on and on, Bottom line you could be decent at plowing but if you do not know where to put the snow your a liability to me. Yes I'm pretty sure it's illegal here too. But they don't enforce it till they get a complaint.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

He's gone. He didn't want to hear it. We were supposed to tell him how to deal with that damned irrational neighbor, but instead, we took off in a direction that he didn't want to go in.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

JustJeff said:


> He's gone. He didn't want to hear it. We were supposed to tell him how to deal with that damned irrational neighbor, but instead, we took off in a direction that he didn't want to go in.


If I was the neighbor I would be irritated too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Like the one :terribletowel:I had to tell to stop plowing the private drive snow into the entrances of my accounts that were already done. Told him if we hadn't been there, I didn't care, but if my stuff was done, either windrow it the other way or cleanup your mess. 

I also told him I was going to have my loader dump all the snow from both lots in his customer's property if he did it again. 

He must have thought I was serious.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Beat me to it, I was going to say there's only 1 unreasonable person in this thread...the OP.


Actually. 2 unreasonable people in this thread...I have found you very unreasonable at times


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Actually. 2 unreasonable people in this thread...I have found you very unreasonable at times


Understood


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Understood


Sure....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LapeerLandscape said:


> If I was the neighbor I would be irritated too.


No ?. Even if it wasn't bothering anything, It's bad practice and against the law.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Like the one :terribletowel:I had to tell to stop plowing the private drive snow into the entrances of my accounts that were already done. Told him if we hadn't been there, I didn't care, but if my stuff was done, either windrow it the other way or cleanup your mess.
> 
> I also told him I was going to have my loader dump all the snow from both lots in his customer's property if he did it again.
> 
> He must have thought I was serious.


You were serious, lol


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Got a doctor's building next to my shop. Dad lives across the street. Few years ago, after a good storm. It wasn't plowed. Get to my place two days later. There's guys there with s skid steer dumping the snow in dad's front yard. I watch him doing it. Go ask him to stop. Says he did not dump any snow there. I just told him, do it any more, I will call the cops, then grab a 580 and I'll put it all back.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Got a doctor's building next to my shop. Dad lives across the street. Few years ago, after a good storm. It wasn't plowed. Get to my place two days later. There's guys there with s skid steer dumping the snow in dad's front yard. I watch him doing it. Go ask him to stop. Says he did not dump any snow there. I just told him, do it any more, I will call the cops, then grab a 580 and I'll put it all back.


The cops would of let you around here.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

FredG said:


> The cops would of let you around here.


I plow for the town, work on both town trucks. They all know me. The chiefs niece was our baby sitter. There's more.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> I plow for the town, work on both town trucks. They all know me. The chiefs niece was our baby sitter. There's more.


Does it involve banjo music?
I had several resi's in a beige cookie cutter type subdivision and never had a problem stacking snow or tearing up the sod / landscape features in my customers yard. It just takes common sense and a decent operator.
When I plowed roads for HOA's and the residences would push their snow into the roads I'd just windrow it back in their driveways.lowblue:lowred:


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

In Utah the snow has to stay on the property. I put all the snow on the property I'm plowing. If there isn't any snow they are paying for me to take it somewhere else via dump truck and front end loader.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

seville009 said:


> You say it's illegal there to push it in the road, so I guess you probably shouldn't be doing it. Just push it back into your client's property; just part of the process.


in NJ at least you CANT take one persons driveway snow and plow it on ANYONE elses property except theirs.. i understand what you explained, but it sounds like you take your driveway's snow your plowing, plow it across the road and onto someone elses "grass"? assuming your not blocking any of their public sidewalks or whatever, they're just pissed you put your snow on their grass? how do you do it without ever tearing up their lawn or anything? Not all states are the same, just saying, here when my guys do something like that even ONE plow push away from the property their doing i let them have it


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

FredG said:


> OP, Don't get fired up by these comments, Where only telling real life experience. You should take this serious and been taught this. You ever have to move snow you piled up on someone else property? It's costly and don't want no part of it.


yeah, its just my opinion and what we can and can't do in NJ at least. 1/21/16 we had 24" here, some Jabloneys hired by an nsp of course  , plowed a USPS distribution hub exit right out across 3 lanes of traffic and onto the 4' public sidewalk on the site we handled.... and i mean they left a big pile done by a plow truck, not just one push as that wouldn't even have phased me even though i frown upon it. There was no way we were getting any snow blowers through this pile short of brining in a skid steer... the USPS master argued and argued and still tried to argue... i left politely by saying, they have 24hrs to remove the snow back on YOUR side of the roadway, if its not clear and my client tells me by 5pm friday its still there, you'll get the bill and the photos of the pile for its removal and you're not going to like having to pay $2000 when you probably only pay $200 to plow your whole complex... their eyes got REAL big.. the pile was moved mostly, it appeared the company "having no real way to remove the pile", sent out a few guys with shovels to shovel a path through the mountain so the sidewalk was aces sable, i laughed. fine with me.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

How would back dragging all of it take longer or be harder on your truck!? All we've ever done is back drag everything to the apron then push everything off to the sides.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Brian Young said:


> How would back dragging all of it take longer or be harder on your truck!?


You really don't know? I can't believe no one has told you yet...


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> Let me get this right.
> 
> You are pushing the snow from the driveway you are plowing across the public road into the guy across the street from the driveway you are plowing's front yard or parkway space???
> 
> ...


I have your answer.... Canada.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

The odd plow guy that does that here is considered unprofessional and only lasts a year or gets tuned up by locals . ......


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a driveway that is on a curve AND steep hill. I come in on the high side and push the snow around to the steep part of the driveway and down to the road across where there happens to be a fire hydrant! I make one hell of a mess and have to clear the road and a opening at the fire hydrant. Real pain to deal with. The lower part of the driveway is too steep to walk on after you make a few passes so blower is out of the question. It would be impossible to drive/push up the driveway so I just roll the snow down and across the road, clean up the mess and all is good. This is in a ditch line type development where there's no sidewalks. I in every case, leave it better than the county so in some cases there's just no other way around it. For all the others I service, it stays on the property.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Sometimes it just takes another way of looking at it, I do many hilly,steep driveways. I will push in the town furrow even if it’s onlly a couple of truck lengths, pick the blade up go to the top and plow out, when you get to the bottom that you plowed in you can peter it out in the void and by the time you are at the end lift your blade and drive away. The other option is to plow it out to the end and put it on your customers right side of drive, when the town comes around they peter it out down the road/ditch not back in front of the customer.


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

As stated, keep the snow on your own clients property. My dad will used to plow his and 3 driveway. He'd backdrag, back into driveway, and push snow across the street and over the curb of the commercial property. They didn't care as it was not even visable for them. Told him not to do that, what do you think happened? Did it anyway.


On the other end, we have a commercial property that, during years of heavy snow, have to have all the snow in a small blvd area. One year the guy across the street started putting his snow (he owns a plow and plows his own lot) in our area. Did this a few times, then I started putting it on his property, over the curb and clean. He continued doing it. So did I. We ran out of room on ours. Got a call from my dad, who usually doesn't plow this lot. He was livid that there was nowhere to put snow anymore. I roll over to the property and find him in our 550, plowing through this massive pile on our property, and shoving it ALL back on this otherguys. One of my favorite plowing memories. I say he moved about 50% of it back over there. Next storm the neighbor comes over and starts chewing me out. Tell him straight up, Do not put anymore of your snow on this property. Never happened again.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I bought a truck (4x4 F150) from a used car lot and after a few visits trying to figure out what it was, they said the shutter was the transmission. So they sub it out and after I get it back,it's doing the same thing. I asked about the rear differential and if they had serviced it as I noticed that the cover was removed and had fresh ultra blue rtv silicone used to seal it. They said no! I asked them to make a call to the local Ford dealership with the VIN# to see if the truck had a posi diff. Sure enough it did. By this time the owner was getting pissed off and started running his mouth saying how I should have said something before he had the transmission rebuilt! It took a small $8 bottle of friction modifier additive to fix the problem! After more words, I did a smoky burnout and left. 

6-7 months later we got hit with a big snow storm that left most everyone stuck at home. I happen to be going to my sisters place to do her driveway after I had finished my plowing. The shop is maybe a 1/4 mile from my sisters house. I couldn't help it, the front door was the only way to get in. Normal size door so I pushed and stacked it up to the top of the door. I don't know if they had a plow or not but it didn't matter, there's no way to get a plow near the door from the side and there's no back dragging it out of the way. I knew they didn't have security cameras at the time however, a month or so later I saw cameras on every corner of the shop. LOL


----------



## AEI (Nov 1, 2009)

Its just common sense man. I see it done more often then i like. 

The $hit that gets me worked up is when these idiots push their piles on my corners of drivers and leave a mess not tucked or edged nice. Then i look like i left the mess.


----------



## duramax plow (Aug 31, 2015)

AEI said:


> Its just common sense man. I see it done more often then i like.
> 
> The $hit that gets me worked up is when these idiots push their piles on my corners of drivers and leave a mess not tucked or edged nice. Then i look like i left the mess.


I hate when people say it Just common Sense. Common sense really should be changed to, with the basic fundamentals and training, its 101. Most people does not look at a long term effect, or consequences such as., Plowing in a pile in front of a dumpster., plowing a pile over the lot drain. Putting a pile of snow UPhill. Pre-Salting the parking Lot.

All of this, is Experience, its not common sense. Why else would some of us have to argue with a vendor, why its important to pre salt, or Salt twice during a same day event, after half the snow melted, and has a potential to refreeze. 
Or why we need to Salt when it rained in the evening. 
Or My favorite, it snowed 6 inches, 
Why you charge me for 2 plow charges, why not WAIT until its 6 inches and plow it once.
All of these type of clients, I cancel contracts, Waste of my time dealing with CHEAPO's, or just plain Ignorant


----------



## Mr Efficiency (Dec 28, 2016)

My solution was to rid most of them type of acts years ago of the back drag ones and ones needing to push snow across the street. It is against laws to push snow across the street here in NJ also in some towns that enforce it.
I still have a few acts that were happy pay more then double of what I was charging to continue their plowing service. 
A friend of mine had a snowblower crew that use to do ones that were back drag ones and ones no place to push snow. He changed a fair about to do each of the the 15 or so acts of like that. Snowblower crew then went and did walks on his other plowing acts when done. 
Is something I have wanted to do for years but never set up a crew like that.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm a fog and common sense goes a long way in the streets, Business 101 is more like making sure your not a tax crook and run a legitimate business. What you know means squat unless your a consultant. Who you know is what counts in the real world. Your business name and a great performance is what makes the grade.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

FredG said:


> I'm a fog and common sense goes a long way in the streets, Business 101 is more like making sure your not a tax crook and run a legitimate business. What you know means squat unless your a consultant. Who you know is what counts in the real world. Your business name and a great performance is what makes the grade.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 175459


I'm a rebel?? ...You got me confused with someone else. I'm a full blown Yankee and despise ******** lol.


----------



## AEI (Nov 1, 2009)

duramax plow said:


> I hate when people say it Just common Sense. Common sense really should be changed to, with the basic fundamentals and training, its 101.
> 
> ^ Mr Hateful, I regret to inform you but... You can't TEACH / LEARN COMMON SENSE! Education, training and experience is not common sense!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> I'm a rebel?? ...You got me confused with someone else. I'm a full blown Yankee and despise ******** lol.


Rather be a ******* than a hairneck...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rather be a ******* than a hairneck...


Rather be???? You are a ******* lol. I mowed my neck yesterday.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> Rather be???? You are a ******* lol. I mowed my neck yesterday.


I'll take that as a compliment. lol


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark, I no this will be playing at your house X- Mas eve. lol


----------

